# $150



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

what is the best scope for bout $150?

3-9X40

or any magnification higher than that...


----------



## contender* (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=001256310
or
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00027753940M
or
If you could add a few bucks, I'd go with one of these---
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=001256420
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00027323944M

BTW, I realize the last two are out of stock but if you order now, you lock in the price shown, if you wait till they get them in stock they will probably be higher.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 20, 2008)

Id go with a stethascope so yoou can hear em comin.....j/k man  ......NIKON is a goodun...there are some others but depends on if its a magnum or not ......


----------



## Georgia27 (Jan 20, 2008)

bushnell elite 3200 3x9x40  bought one on ebay other day $160


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=49657&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


what do y'all think bout this?

BTW I'm gonna put this scope on a remington 710 30.06 and take the scope that is on the gun and put it on my .22


----------



## contender* (Jan 20, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=49657&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> 
> what do y'all think bout this?
> ...



Objective is too small, adda few bucks and get the Nikon Buckmaster or the Bushnell Elite.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 20, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=49657&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults
> 
> 
> what do y'all think bout this?
> ...



stay with at least a 40mm .....in my opinion anyway...


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 20, 2008)

i didn't exactly mean the one that came up....i was talkin bout that scope in general...I'd get one in 40 mm or 50 mm


----------



## contender* (Jan 20, 2008)

Once again Elite or Buckmaster, about the same price as the one your talkin about and a much better scope.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 20, 2008)

ooooh o k didnt mean too assume nuthin.....but yeah I think that you will never be sad you got the Nikon!!!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 20, 2008)

contender* said:


> Once again Elite or Buckmaster, about the same price as the one your talkin about and a much better scope.


 
be patient-- watch for one on sale here or watch for sales on midwayusa.com  or  midsouth shooters supply


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Nikon Prostaff
Barska Huntermaster 
Bushnell Banner

All good scopes for the money and should do fine on a .30-06

Nic


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Simmonds AETEC.  Very bright and great field of view.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like my old Simmons Aetec.  You can get one on ebay for $165.  2.8-10x44.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 23, 2008)

Rule of thumb. If you want to get the most out of that rifle then you need to spend as much or more on the scope as you did the gun. Most people settle for a decent scope and there is nothing wrong with that but let me suggest that you go to a shooting competition or range and there will be plenty of folks around who can let you see that "you get what you pay for". I personally don't have the money for the scope I want. So I am saving this money up now. Go with a Simmons for now and enjoy the thought of your new Zeiss scope that you are saving for. At your age you could cut grass this summer and have the money to buy a real good scope and when every one else is leaving there stands you will be fine for that 30min after sunset in December.
Good luck!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 23, 2008)

pm sent Remmy


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 25, 2008)

Zach,  rule of thumb. Every one is ready to spend more of YOUR money than you are. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=354548

However, any of the Elite 3200's, Nikons, Simmons Aetecs, Sightrons etc  will work just fine.

Remember, someone who spent $700 on a scope isn't going to admit that a $200 scope is just as good. To do so would be to admit they were conned to the tune of $500. So rather than admit that, they will try to get you to be as gullible as they were so they don't feel bad.

Spend some time shopping. You can save some significant money watching close outs and clearance sections on various web sites. If you settle in on a model that you want. Google and Froogle it. Go at least 10 pages deep, more on Froogle. I've found as much as 50% or more savings over others "sale" prices on a page that wasn't in the first results.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2008)

for just a few bucks more

http://theopticzone.com/detail.aspx?ID=3261

GREAT scope and good price or find on ebay for even less


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> for just a few bucks more
> 
> http://theopticzone.com/detail.aspx?ID=3261
> 
> GREAT scope and good price or find on ebay for even less



that would be my pick, i have purchased a busnell 4200 from them. showed up in three days and they shipped me a camelback mule with it!! for free. great prices and good service. remmy you can't go wrong with the bushnell 3200 or the nikon but at least get a 40 mm scope. good luck.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 25, 2008)

*whats all the bashing for?*



NOYDB said:


> Zach,  rule of thumb. Every one is ready to spend more of YOUR money than you are.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=354548
> 
> ...



Who spent 700 dollars on a 200 dollar scope? And how would you know? (what post are you reading)
Why do you feel the need to bash on someone for sharing with this young man some information. I guess there is no difference between an'86 IROC and an '07 Saleen S7. And if you read the post it was mentioned there is nothing wrong with a less expensive scope. BUT if you honestly believe there is NO DIFFERENCE between a $100 scope and $500 scope beside a smart remark about price then that is enough to let me know your depth of knowledge in scopes. Once again I say:there is nothing wrong with a less expensive scope.

Young man there is nothing wrong with enjoying a fine hunting scope nor is there anything wrong with a less expensive scope. I have killed many bucks with my Tasco brand scope. And I don't see any of these post suggesting you save your money and purchase one of these. When it comes to accessories or any thing to do with hunting. There will be plenty of choices to make and there will ALWAYS BE SOMEONE who will tell you they KNOW IT ALL. But to each his own. I only suggest that you see what you like and be not conformed to a few suggestions. I think it is Great that you are taking the time to study on what you want. But don't be discouraged from looking at a better brand scope.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 25, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> theopticzone.com
> 
> We thought you would be interested in this sale item.
> 
> ...




This is a $900 dollar scope you posted a Thread on one of the forums about a little while back!


So is this, even with a 25% discount, a good buy or not?


----------



## TJay (Jan 26, 2008)

Check out Swift optics.  They are not real well known around here, but it's good glass and won't bust your wallet.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 26, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> This is a $900 dollar scope you posted a Thread on one of the forums about a little while back!
> 
> 
> So is this, even with a 25% discount, a good buy or not?



You're completely missing my point.

First, for people that want that type and brand of scope and want the newest available. It's a good buy. Would I buy it? No, I don't want that type of scope and don't have (and don't forsee buying) a rifle to put it on. But just because I don't want it, doesn't mean someone else wouldn't enjoy it, and appreciate a heads up on a discount. 

If I saw where there were Leupolds at 50% off, even tho I don't want one, I sure would pass the info on to the folks here.

If I buy blue jeans for $15 and you buy "designer" jeans for $80, as far as I'm concerned you were $65 stupid and yes I will laugh at you and make fun of you for doing so. And you can cry a river and I'll still won't give you a pass.

To me for something to be worth $500 more it better have $500 worth of provable performance, and not just a "Brand Name". 

As far as I can tell, the drop off in the curve of diminishing returns for rifle scope performance currently starts in the $150-250 range. After that you're paying to feel warm all under, not for anything the scope can actually do.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually the only way this information you are spewing could be even remotely close is if you compare these scope in the 50-100yrd range. And for the most part, that, is all these scopes are good for. And if that is all you are shooting then yes you would most definitely be throwing money away. But I will bet you any day of the week, you name the place, that there is an overwhelming difference in the $200 scope and those made by Zeiss such as the  Conquest 6.5-20x50, Zplex, Matte Scope. That gun the young man has will shoot accurately alot further than that boy will ever be able to measure through a cheaper scope. And that was the point I was trying to make. But your first statement on this thread was to immediately bash what I was trying to tell him and twist it into someone trying to get him to waste money as I had. When I went to the point to say that I do not personally own one of these scopes. But I have shot using one of these and there is a remarkable difference especially over 300yrds. And when the opportunity arises I will probably purchase a good used one.


----------



## contender* (Jan 26, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> To me for something to be worth $500 more it better have $500 worth of provable performance, and not just a "Brand Name".
> 
> As far as I can tell, the drop off in the curve of diminishing returns for rifle scope performance currently starts in the $150-250 range. After that you're paying to feel warm all under, not for anything the scope can actually do.



There are differences in the "higher dollar" scopes as you call them. They are higher quality glass with different types of "options". Someone that has never owned these higher end scopes would not appreciate the difference. You get what you pay for, and a scope, just like a rifle, depending on what your going to do with it, quality does make a difference. With quality comes price. JMHO.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 26, 2008)

Most of the arguments about quality are 30yrs or so out of date. Back in the day it did cost that much more to have quality glass, coatings, machine work for mechanical parts etc. 

It's the 21st century! They all use CNC milling machines and the tolerances are the same. Glass is made by robots and the formulas are well known. The materials come from the same place. And are available to all. The science of multi-coating is used by all of them. What used to take man hours now is done in minutes by automation. 

Further, the overall designs are better ***ALL OF THEM ARE MAKING BETTER SCOPES*** and at a better value on the dollar too. 

Get what ever makes your heart go pitter pat. Pay as much as makes you feel special. But the Law of Diminishing Returns is not repealed by marketing or brand loyalty.


----------



## contender* (Jan 26, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Most of the arguments about quality are 30yrs or so out of date. Back in the day it did cost that much more to have quality glass, coatings, machine work for mechanical parts etc.
> 
> It's the 21st century! They all use CNC milling machines and the tolerances are the same. Glass is made by robots and the formulas are well known. The materials come from the same place. And are available to all. The science of multi-coating is used by all of them. What used to take man hours now is done in minutes by automation.
> 
> ...



Have you ever "owned" and used a high end Burris, Leupold, or Zeiss scope?


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2008)

contender* said:


> Have you ever "owned" and used a high end Burris, Leupold, or Zeiss scope?




No.

I've compared them side by side and did not see that the value was there to spend the extra money. Same reason I won't by a BMW or Mercedes. Nice cars, but not worth the extra dollars. And no matter how snooty their owners behave, I'm still not going to buy one. And I don't have to have owned one to know that I don't want or need one.

But back to the whole original purpose of this thread. The person with a $150 budget for a rifle scope. I guess since he doesn't have the money for a $700 scope he should just sit the season out and let his rifle collect dust. Not by my lights. 

If you have any expertise and experience at all, ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED. What's the best buy he can make within his budget? If you can't answer that question, OR WON'T, you're just blowing smoke. The difference between a $200 scope and a $700 one doesn't matter if you don't have the $500. Why bring it up? 

Do YOU have a Leupold VXIII 3-9x40 You'll sell him for $150? Know of one? If not, what's the point of talking about one?

http://www.fitsmybudget.com/product.php?productid=24508

http://www.arcadian-sales.com/Merch...Code=Bushnell_3200_Rifle_Scopes&Store_Code=AS

http://www.snapberry.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GS8452&click=19

Good deals on a Elite 3200

The Nikon prostaffs fit in that budget as do Simmons Master Series Pro Hunters. The Muellers and the Swifts. The NRA branded model by Brunton would also be in that price range. Sightron SI is there. 

Every one of those will do the job and the deer will be just as dead.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Jan 27, 2008)

*under $200.00*

Of all the under $200. scopes I have owned for more than a year or so, I think I prefer the Bushnell Elite 3200, 3x9x40mm


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Dang all this fussing over a little ole scope


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 27, 2008)

Bushnell "Trophy",, or Bushnell "Banner" are both around 100.oo

 If you can find one,, get a Bushnell Elite 3x9x40 @ less than 200.oo


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here you go,, this is a good one in your price range.
http://www.eabco.com/97DRiflescope01.html


----------



## contender* (Jan 27, 2008)

contender* said:


> Have you ever "owned" and used a high end Burris, Leupold, or Zeiss scope?





NOYDB said:


> No.



I rest my case



NOYDB said:


> I've compared them side by side and did not see that the value was there to spend the extra money. Same reason I won't by a BMW or Mercedes. Nice cars, but not worth the extra dollars. And no matter how snooty their owners behave, I'm still not going to buy one. And I don't have to have owned one to know that I don't want or need one.



OOOHHH, I guess I had the whole comparison thing wrong!! All these guys comparing these scopes in the mags (in the field I might add) are really just comparing them on paper or holding them up looking out the window of a gunstore. AMAZING!!!



NOYDB said:


> But back to the whole original purpose of this thread. The person with a $150 budget for a rifle scope. I guess since he doesn't have the money for a $700 scope he should just sit the season out and let his rifle collect dust. Not by my lights.
> 
> If you have any expertise and experience at all, ANSWER THE QUESTION ASKED. What's the best buy he can make within his budget? If you can't answer that question, OR WON'T, you're just blowing smoke. The difference between a $200 scope and a $700 one doesn't matter if you don't have the $500. Why bring it up?



You need to go back and read the thread again, if you bothered to read it at all. I (as well as others) recommended several scopes within that price range that were excellent scopes WITHIN THAT PRICE RANGE. I never mentioned a VXIII or any other scope for that matter that was out of his pricerange. Actually some of the same scopes you posted below are comparable to the ones I posted.


Here is post #2 in this thread----


			
				contender* said:
			
		

> http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.co...?sku=001256310
> or
> http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.co...u=00027753940M
> or
> ...





NOYDB said:


> Do YOU have a Leupold VXIII 3-9x40 You'll sell him for $150? Know of one? If not, what's the point of talking about one?



Once again, if you'll go back and READ the thread, you will realize that YOU mentioned the $700 scope.



NOYDB said:


> http://www.fitsmybudget.com/product.php?productid=24508
> 
> http://www.arcadian-sales.com/Merch...Code=Bushnell_3200_Rifle_Scopes&Store_Code=AS
> 
> ...




Seems we agree on some of the same scopes in this young mans budget. What we do not agree on is the fact that just because YOU feel like a VXIII is out of your spending range, that reason automatically makes that scope not worth the money. I don't make recommendations on things I know nothing about. These types of products take more than a gunstore window or an article in a mag to realize the quality.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2008)

Actually, if you read the entire beginning of the thread, I was responding to another posters comments about "rule of thumb".

In any case, I don't have to buy and own every version possible of a product to know and determine that some are not for me, that some are junk or overpriced. Have you owned one of every TV made? If not how did you decide on the one you purchased? Took one of each home for a trial? 

I don't think so. Neither do I.

As for magazine reviews, I give them some weight. But I also know who pays for the advertisements and have yet to see an advertisers products given a "Don't buy" rating. Wonder why that is? I also don't see where the reviewers are usually buying the scopes, not their dime, buy the Ferrari. Don't bite the hand that feeds you.

1. I admit, this is one of my buttons. Someone perhaps of limited means (for whatever reason) asks for help and, I guarantee, with in the first 4 responses there is someone telling them to break the bank because whatever they CAN afford is a piece of junk.

2. In an "disagreement" about category YYY using an example XXX of that category, don't mean the disagreement is about XXX. VXIII was used as an example, nice scope, but not that nice (yes, in my opinion). The number $700 is nice and round and in the ball park. $750 would work. $837 would too. $673 probably should not be used for reasons that are immediately obvious.

3. I can walk into the store tomorrow and buy any rifle scope made. Or pick up a Mercedes for that matter. I won't because I am cheap and because I don't think the money would be well spent.


----------



## contender* (Jan 27, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> 1. I admit, this is one of my buttons. Someone perhaps of limited means (for whatever reason) asks for help and, I guarantee, with in the first 4 responses there is someone telling them to break the bank because whatever they CAN afford is a piece of junk.



Are we talking about the same thread??? No one here has told Remmy that what he could afford was junk. I also agree with the "rule of thumb" poster, that he should buy what he can afford now and then save for a higher end scope later(if this is what he wishes to do). This is sound advice for anyone or any product.
As far as the TV question, I asked around to find out what other folks were using. There is a lot of information on these forums about all kinds of different items. You should try it sometime..


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 27, 2008)

My button too.
Sat on the porch at  the club waiting for hogs in the field. Me and my Banner, owner and his Looopold. Not a bit of difference.
The Banner is every bit as bright as my Burris.
I posted a link to a series of letters written by a scope maker. The maker conceeded that the korean glass and now the chinese glass is rivaling the Jap glass. The basis of value is left to the construction of the scope itself which was also starting to level.He too expressed  a notion of diminishing returns.
Gotta find that again.
cw


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2008)

contender* said:


> Are we talking about the same thread??? No one here has told Remmy that what he could afford was junk. I also agree with the "rule of thumb" poster, that he should buy what he can afford now and then save for a higher end scope later(if this is what he wishes to do). This is sound advice for anyone or any product.
> 
> <font color=red>only if you think spending more money actually acquires more value</font>
> 
> ...



All the millions(?) of deer killed by Tascos must really feel deprived.


----------



## contender* (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys, NO ONE is knocking the Tasco, Bushnells, Weavers, or any other kind of scope ya'll are talking about!! Hall, I've got one of just about all of them.. All I'm saying is that if you DO NOT HAVE EXPERIENCE with these higher rated scopes, you don't have any business knocking them. Sure, at 100 yds the Tasco will SEEM just as good as the Leupold, and truth be known, around here, that is about an average distance. 
I'm done with this one because I see no sense in arguing with someone that has NO personal experience with the item we're discussing...

Later


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2008)

seaweaver said:


> My button too.
> Sat on the porch at  the club waiting for hogs in the field. Me and my Banner, owner and his Looopold. Not a bit of difference.
> The Banner is every bit as bright as my Burris.
> I posted a link to a series of letters written by a scope maker. The maker conceeded that the korean glass and now the chinese glass is rivaling the Jap glass. The basis of value is left to the construction of the scope itself which was also starting to level.He too expressed  a notion of diminishing returns.
> ...



I think they actually get their feelings hurt if you don't validate their decision to overpay.

Oh well, can't be too sensitive if you're going to tilt at windmills.


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 27, 2008)

Gee, and I just blew 70.00 including shipping on an old Weaver K-3 made in El Paso Texas. I think it's 30 years old. You know that thing is made with real blued steel, and it's still nice and brite. Gonna put it on my 20 year old single shot 44 magnum. ---------Anybody know what the best mount is in the 12-15 dollar range?-------------You guys got the original poster so confused he'll probably have to hunt with open sights.-Course there's nothing wrong with that, I did it for years, and rarely missed a shot, just had to be selective.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2008)

Iron sights work.

Old scopes work.

Cheap scopes mostly work.

Mid-priced scopes work great.

High priced scopes work great also, but not that great.

None of them work if the shooter doesn't do his/her job.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 28, 2008)

Oops........At $150 the Bushnell Elite 3200 is your best choice followed by the Simmons Aetec.IMHO

Robert


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 28, 2008)

Found an old mount I had, drilled and tapped my old gun. ( disregard my query for a mount in my previous post, got one for free).
Just tried my 30 year old weaver on my 20 year old single shot 44 mag. at 50 yards, and it's cutting holes. Going to cut a little brush in the back yard and try 100.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 28, 2008)

NYODB   CAN YOU READ?

I suggested to the young man to purchase a scope within his price range, but to consider a better scope in the future. The avatar seem to suit your knowledge of scopes or the fact that you ignore the fact that a scope within his price range was mentioned. You just thought you had someone to bash on. And yes if you want to shop cheap then cheap is what you will get. And no they are not all the same. If that was the case you could make the boy one and he could keep his money in his pocket. If I am not mistaken most houses are built out of the same material but that doesn't mean they are all of the same quality. And what about mechanics. I know a few idiots I would let work on your car. Having the same technology and materials and living in whatever century you want to live in will NEVER be able to surpass one person's quality/craftmenship over another. Stop kidding yourself!

I want you know why it is every post it seems that you post on you try and start something with some one. You could have easily made your suggestion and moved on. But you would rather make yourself out to be a dislikable person by bashing on everything someone post. The comments were directed to this young man and not you.

To the young man with the original post I sincerely apologize for suggesting to you anything about these scope. But more importantly I apologize for you having to see a grown man act like this because he disgrees with things he has know educated experience dealing with.
Good luck with you purchase. And there are a few of us around here if you need any sound advice. You may need to send a PM in the future to keep the Know it alls from turning it into an arguement .


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 28, 2008)

Zack saw a Nikon Buckmasters 3x9x40 for $170 posted here today--------PS time to loose this post it's gotten out of hand  sorry eddy


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 28, 2008)

Good thing I didn't call anyone's baby ugly, we'd have to call in counselors.

Spend as much as you want. In today's market, with what's currently available, $150-200 will buy you all the scope you will ever need for the rest of your life. And you can tell each new poster to save up and buy a more expensive scope and I'll tell them they don't have to and that I think you are giving them bad advice. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't this thread about scopes? 

Why are you still on this rampage?




> Good thing I didn't call anyone's baby ugly, we'd have to call in counselors.


Do you make it a habit to talk trash about people's family members?

Not quite sure where you are going with that one.

The fact that we have a difference of opinions doesn't mean anyone needs to talk bad about another's family. I am not sure that counseling would help you considering the fact you keep going over the edge about a scope. Cool down. No one said you were in trouble. I'll pray that God can gives you temperment. Good luck little buddy!


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 29, 2008)

I need a gif of an airplane going over a smilie's head. 

I try not to be too subtle.

In any case, whatever your poison in optics, time to start watching the sale forums, eBay and the clearance pages.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 31, 2008)

Zack-----I don't own one of these but have heard (from Chad among others you don't know)  they are good-----Pentex-Gameseeker---3X9X40--bullet drop compensating reticle-- lifetime factory warranty $99    www.midwayusa.com   product # 240178---Feburary flyer #248


----------



## ch035 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am young aswell but learned very quickly that when you buy a 150 dollar scope that you will not be happy... i recently traded for a bushmaster with an nc star chinese trash scope on it... it was the biggest Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ----Edited to Remove TAC ---- that i have ever seen...i couldnt get a clear picture to sight in my 1000 dollar rifle... with that being said the first scope i ever bought myself was a leupold vari x ii off ebay it was used and i paid 160 bucks for it... it sits atop my first rifle I ever bought myself that was a remington 700 i paid 175 bucks for...and it isnt pretty but it is a shooter... i bust pumpkins at 600 yards with it all day long...! When I started getting into high dollar rifles they honestly are not worth a dime unless you can see what you are shooting at... i SAVED my money and bought a zeiss 3-12x56 i think i gave like 700 bucks for it...

the point is DO NOT WASTE MONEY ON A TRASH SCOPE!! Spend your 150 bucks wisely on a used leupold and then when you can afford it buy something nicer...


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 6, 2008)

Georgia27 said:


> bushnell elite 3200 3x9x40  bought one on ebay other day $160



I agree.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 13, 2008)

Zack did you ever get a scope---eddy


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jun 21, 2008)

not yet, got something else on my mind now


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 22, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> not yet, got something else on my mind now




Are you taking Kenny's girlfriend away from him?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Nov 26, 2009)

for less than 150.00 -- Bushnell Banner Dusk to Dawn is what I've been using for many years. All mine are 6-8 years old and have them on all my guns-- rimfire, muzzzleloaders and deer rifles. I hunt a lot and they have seen a lot of abuse-  rain, drops, bouncing around in boats and trucks. Ma said I could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet, lol. Never had to make a click on the adjustments on none of them after the initial set-up. I have no faith in any other cheaper models. I hope with this economy and cutting corners, they'll keep making them as dependable.


----------

